
Lions are less likely to attack cattle with eyes painted on their backsides - amaajemyfren
https://theconversation.com/lions-are-less-likely-to-attack-cattle-with-eyes-painted-on-their-backsides-142488
======
867-5309
reminds me of the scene in Barbar:

[https://100bookseverychildshouldreadbeforegrowingup.files.wo...](https://100bookseverychildshouldreadbeforegrowingup.files.wordpress.com/2020/02/dsc02885.jpeg)

